# Quail Recipes?



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Any links to good quail recipes. Got a bunch in the freezer and the bacon wrap recipe is getting old!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Cut slits in them, put in mixture of softened cream cheese and fresh diced jalapenos, then wrap in bacon and grill!


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just fry em.. Best way to eat quail


----------



## jcall (Jun 2, 2012)

They are probably no longer any good. Tell me wher you are at and I will swing by and get rid of them for you.


----------



## milkman7772 (Mar 19, 2012)

soak in dale sauce for 30 min. the grill over hot coals


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mackdaddy06 said:


> Just fry em.. Best way to eat quail


Over rice smothered in brown homemade gravy. DAMMIT MAN.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have a Crockpot, I put the quail, 1 cup white wine, 1 can each - chicken broth, cream of Celery, cream of chicken, cook on low about 5-6hrs. Meat will fall of bone, put meat over wild rice or egg noodles and a little juice from crockpot, Enjoy!

This is for about 6-8 quail.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

wash and pat dry. mix equal parts of butter and apricot jelly in a bowl(microwave to soften jelly). stuff sugar coated green grapes into cavity. coat outside bird with jelly/butter and grill. this works real good with cornish hens too. the jelly will carmerlize and form a crust and the flavor of the grapes will seep thru.....enjoy...tony


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

milkman7772 said:


> soak in dale sauce for 30 min. the grill over hot coals


X2

hard to beat!


----------

